# First Handgun Purchase



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

Tomorrow I am returning to the state of my drivers license issue in order to purchase a new handgun (my first). I have my CC permit in Alabama. 

I have felt a Glock 23 and Glock 19. I like the feel of both but will not have the luxury of test firing either. I have to drive three hours so I would like to have a little input from you guys.

One of my friends recently purchased a Smith and Wesson M&P and told me to check that out. Again, I will not be able to test fire.

Glock 23/19 gen 4
S&W M&P
Or a different handgun.

Use: concealed carry and practice shooting with a handgun

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2015)

Geez dude, so many unanswered questions I don't know where to start, but:

- Have you ever fired a handgun?
- Are you going to be carrying concealed or open carry?
- If concealed, are you going to use an IWB holster or outter?

Call me crazy, but why are you driving 3 hours to purchase a gun you've never fired?  Is there not a range somewhere that will permit you to rent a couple of guns for an hour and see what fits?  For example, with my Sig 229 I am a fucking surgeon, with a Glock, forget it.  I just cannot shoot them.  Same thing with the .380 round, can't shoot it.  I'll bang the F out of 9mm and .40 all day long, put a .380 in my hand, misfeed, stove pipe, you name it.

With that said, if you are bound and determined, I cannot speak to Glock, but I trust my life with a .229 Sig and a M&P Shield.  Both chambered in .40 cal.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Geez dude, so many unanswered questions I don't know where to start, but:
> 
> - Have you ever fired a handgun?
> - Are you going to be carrying concealed or open carry?
> ...


I have fired 25 rounds out of a Berretta 9mm.

The closest range to me is almost 2 hours away, I live in BFE. We have an old police range on our land up here that I will be able to shoot on.

I plan on using it as a concealed carry


----------



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

Sorry I accidentally hit post. 

Concealed carry... Once I become efficient with the gun. The concealed part is more for later down the road, I do not want to carry a weapon I am not accustomed too.

And that range is in the opposite direction of where I am headed.
This is my first handgun purchase and I failed to research on whether I could buy in a state that my Drivers license is not issued.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

And I believe I will go with a 9mm model because ammo is cheaper, correct me if I am wrong? Again, pistols are not my expertise what's so ever. I have been reading articles and watching videos for the last two weeks. One guy likes one gun, the other like another. It all depends on the shooter.


----------



## compforce (May 20, 2015)

> put a .380 in my hand, misfeed, stove pipe, you name it.



Try holding it with your man hands...   Too loose a grip causes that in a .380  It requires the resistance to cycle properly.  The same is true of the 3" models in other calibers because of the tighter spring.

amorris, I'm a 1911 die hard for carry.  Sig P238 is a nice carry (http://sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p238-extreme.aspx).  I like a bigger thumb safety so I can sweep it though.  Personally I carry Kimbers, but they're pretty pricy.  On the plus side, you'll never be more accurate than the gun.

I don't like plastic guns where the first round takes more pull than the following ones.  Army Beretta 9mm, I can't hit the side of a barn with the first round (decocked like the Army wants you to carry).  Every round after the first is in the 9-X range.  If I need to use my carry weapon, the first round is the one I want to count on, not having a flyer before I can hit the target.


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2015)

DO NOT PURCHASE A HANDGUN UNTIL YOU HAVE FIRED A FEW.   PERIOD.

I grew up on a .45, a Colt 1911A1...  love it.   I cannot abide Glocks at all, the grip angle is wrong for me, but that is just me.  Love my Kahr for concealed, love my Springfield Xd9 for the dump controlled rounds downrange without a lot of mag changes.  I also own an Austrian Luger from 1939...  all 9mm... I am a proponent of a single caliber for home defense pistols.  I did not buy my first handgun until I had more than 10,000 pistol rounds downrange (including military time) in various calibers, using various manufacturers wares/models. 

Fit, feel, comfort and accuracy all go together...  25 rounds out of a 92FS as a start to buy a Glock or an M&P that you've never touched?   You are a NO GO at this station.

Wait, test fire multiple pistols, get some rounds downrange...  lots of rounds, until you find the handgun that fits you.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> DO NOT PURCHASE A HANDGUN UNTIL YOU HAVE FIRED A FEW.   PERIOD.
> 
> I grew up on a .45, a Colt 1911A1...  love it.   I cannot abide Glocks at all, the grip angle is wrong for me, but that is just me.  .


 that's because you don't have man hands. Ask a friend go to a range that lets you rent a handgun. Shoot it.


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> that's because you don't have man hands. ...



Do you mean giant mutant hands like yours?    You could fire a damn 105 if they put a pistol grip on it.

It's not the width of the grip it is actually the angle, it's just not comfortable for me, and no matter what I do, I shoot low. Now the 92 series from Beretta....  just do not like the feel at all, I can shoot it, but it is not comfortable to me at all.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

Going to gun range this weekend. My friend is brining his Glock 17 and Glock 23. My other friend is bringing his kimber 1911 and XD9.

I should of done this before posting the question. I wouldn't buy a car without a test drive...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Going to gun range this weekend. My friend is brining his Glock 17 and Glock 23. My other friend is bringing his kimber 1911 and XD9.
> 
> I should of done this before posting the question. I wouldn't buy a car without a test drive...




You buy that Kimber and I'll fucking hate you (a loving hate)...and you better post pics!  But, before you buy a 1911, do a little research and make sure your are ready to carry it in Condition 1 - Also known as "cocked and locked," means a round is in the chamber, the hammer is cocked, and the manual thumb safety on the side of the frame is applied.  Takes some practice and time to get a feeling for it and to trust that the hammer won't fall and blow your foot off.  IMHO though, it is the only way to carry a 1911 -


----------



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You buy that Kimber and I'll fucking hate you (a loving hate)...and you better post pics!  But, before you buy a 1911, do a little research and make sure your are ready to carry it in Condition 1 - Also known as "cocked and locked," means a round is in the chamber, the hammer is cocked, and the manual thumb safety on the side of the frame is applied.  Takes some practice and time to get a feeling for it and to trust that the hammer won't fall and blow your foot off.  IMHO though, it is the only way to carry a 1911 -



At this point in time I cannot financially support a Kimber. But he has one so I would atleast like to "test drive" it.



amorris127289 said:


> At this point in time I cannot financially support a Kimber. But he has one so I would atleast like to "test drive" it.


 I am a college student, and have 1000$ set aside for a pistol and ammo.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2015)

Those Kimbers are something pretty special.  Enjoy.

For a grand you should be able to find yourself a pretty solid pistol, ammo, holster, and even splurge for a professional lesson.


----------



## policemedic (May 20, 2015)

For context, I primarily carry either a Government model 1911 or a Heckler & Koch HK45 variant.  These are not viable options for you, mainly because they will bust your budget.  

With that said, and taking into account your level of inexperience (not even two full magazines from--I assume--the issue M9), I would steer you towards either the Glock or M&P.  Here's why.

Both are simple guns to operate.  Both have the capability to change backstraps to better fit your hand.  Both are pretty bomb-proof; my team has seriously beaten the batshit out of the M&P40 and it keeps ticking.  The same can be said of the Glock.  Both are insensitive to maintenance schedules.  In my opinion, the Glock has the better trigger out of the box.  There are gazillions of accessories available for the G19 because of the extensive police market and the M&P is not far behind in that area.

You _may_ and I stress _may_ qualify for Glock's Blue Label program because you're in ROTC.  If you'd already dropped your hand and sworn in, you'd definitely be good but the dealer may accept ROTC.  If so, the price drops considerably.

In any event, the G19 will retail for somewhere between $500-550.  That's half your budget and you still need a holster (a good one), magazine carrier, ammo (a fucktonne of it) and most importantly training.  

A good kydex holster and mag pouch from someplace like Raven Concealment will run you about $150ish depending on what you buy.  Do not buy cheap crap.

1000 rounds of 9mm practice ammo should be around $230-250.  Throw in another $60 or so for 100 rounds of carry ammo (46 to carry on you; 50 to test fire and get a feel for).  .45 ACP and .40S&W rounds will cost much more.  And if a 1000 rounds seems a lot, understand many of us shoot that much in a week.  Some of us blow through it in a day.  Practice, practice, practice...

Despite the jokes you'll hear about tactical tupperware, there is nothing at all wrong with a Glock (or M&P).  Both have killed plenty of bad guys and defended many a citizen, lawman, and soldier.  Pick what feels best in your hand, get trained, and shoot the shit out of it.


----------



## x SF med (May 21, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Pick what feels best in your hand, get trained, and shoot the shit out of it.


What he said, is also what I said.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 21, 2015)

My grand pa, who was a state trooper and passed away the day I was born, left me his s&w 38 special. Heading to the range to learn.


----------



## pardus (May 21, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> My grand pa, who was a state trooper and passed away the day I was born, left me his s&w 38 special. Heading to the range to learn.



That is something to treasure.


----------



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

I think you should  get a Desert E! Them shits is hot!!!


----------



## Blizzard (May 27, 2015)

Etype said:


> I think you should  get a Desert E! Them shits is hot!!!


Yeah , but yous gotta hold it right. 

Like this:


----------



## amorris127289 (May 27, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Yeah , but yous gotta hold it right.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 13436









I thought this was a better way to hold it?


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

Why would anyone except a competitive long range pistol shooter scope a hand gun? 

Hey bad guy hold still while I get a good eye relief and scope view....  Thanks!:wall::wall:


----------



## amorris127289 (May 27, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Why would anyone except a competitive long range pistol shooter scope a hand gun?
> 
> Hey bad guy hold still while I get a good eye relief and scope view....  Thanks!:wall::wall:


I am assuming that is a .22 pistol? I posted it thinking about the videos I have seen, with a higher caliber gun, where once the trigger is squeezed the next sound you here is the gun smacking against the shooters face. I believe the action is best portrayed by these following smileys. 
 before= during=  after=:blkeye:


----------

